# Ruger KRH Holster



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Have searched the internet (including Galco) and can't find a thing.
Am looking for either a belt holster or cross draw holster for a left hand draw for the Ruger KRH 444 revolver. 
Anyone have a dealer or web site ?????????????????????


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You might email the guy at Simply Rugged Holsters (simplyrugged.com, I think). He is in AK, where they use some large revolvers.

PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Rob at simplyrugged.com. He made me a nice loaded pancake for my Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan. Only $80 but a 3 month turn around. Quality is worth waiting for, you never want to get a custom product from someone who can get right to it. In my opinion anyway.


----------

